# Red Devil the ultimate dither?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My 6" Red Devil has been through 8 4"Rbs, 3 5.5-6"Geryi, 1 4"Tern, 2 5.5-6"Cariba and so far he has ran the tank everytime. I just put in the Red devil in the tank again and lets see what happens this time. What i have noticed out of all the times the Red Devil been in the tank the agression towards each other cooled down and the tank become mellow and the fish doesnt really bother the Red Devil. I do see them plotting to take down the Red Devil but he is too smart for them pea size piranha brain.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pea size brains







they are just not hungry just wait......


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

People have a hard time accepting that piranhas are very aggressive. Do they have big teeth? Yes. Are they very aggressive? Not from what I have observed.

Mark


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Expect the unexpected with piranhas. One day you've got a 2 inch cherry barb living with your caribe, the next day they tear little jerry to shreads. The same could happen to you, eric. Something could be living with your fish for months, but if the ps get hungry enough, bye bye red devil.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

My Ps are very aggro towards other fish, for example an 11inch small mouth bass yesterday, will post pics when i get the chance. they weren't hungry because i had fed them and my friend stopped by with the bass he caught and tossed it in, but they killed it (bitting stomach and tail) within 5-10 minutes. they weren't hungry; just being aggressive. however, they are cowards when it comes to people. now i have them in the living room and they are getting used to the party scene. i have not tried a red devil or any larger cichlid type fish but i am sure my boys would handle that biotch wicked style.

Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

They are just waiting till they are in the mood for skewered Red Devil. Stupid Cichlid.









_*flame post_


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

An aggressive cichlid like that which is already established in a tank could normally beat the piranhas up all day providing he has a place to hide. I would never put my lanter street Lou Han with Ps, he would tear them up. I have never heard of a piranha leaping out of the water and biting my finger when i was about to feed him like this guy does... thats aggression


----------



## BIG MARC (Jun 11, 2003)

P's are wussies IMO but if a group of P's get hunger they will kill a red devil but only if its alot of them vs. one red devil, one on one maybe even two on one a aggr. cichlid like red devils are would beatt he shibby out of P's. If you want to see furious feeding and teeth P's are cool but for a jaw dropping tank and get brutal behavior cichlid cant be beat plus cichlid have so much color and P's just dont, IMO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can your red come paly with my caribas..







...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Asking the GF today Raf! See you in a bit


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah, i would expect the unexpected too, because when i had my 3 reds n a 55g with a jaguar cichlid the jaguar cichlid ran thetank also but one day i notice that part of his lip has been torn off.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ill invite u over with ur red devil to my 180 with caribe and spilos so they can play who's tougher?.....teeth or lips? lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You are mixing Caribe with Spilos? Pics please! Are they a crazy shoal?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

on the contrary i dont think you would take one of your piranha and put it in the jag tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Put your RD in my tank, E.. Just for 1 day. I wanna see what happens.. And Ill most def take pix..


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, to make it even how bout make it 1 cariba and 1 rd.

Mark


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I used to have convicts in with my p's. I had two that were in the tank before I got the p's. Well, they all played happily and I never saw any problems when I had them together for a few months. Then, about after having them together for 4 months, I woke up one day and counted my fish and came up 1 convict short of 2. I scanned around the tank and saw just the head sitting in the corner by some plants. Then the 1 convict new that its days were numbered. About a month later I was watching TV and my P's when all of the sudden they went from calm to all out attack mode. In 2 minutes they completely devoured my other convict after living peacefully with it for like 5 months. It was f*cking sweet...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I notice that all these stories of "my piranha kicked a cichlids ass" always involves that smallest cichlids you can buy. I have yet to hear a thread when someone says "my bad ass cariba ate a dovii" or somethign like that. Probably cause ppl would be too scared to put a lone p with a lone cichlid that can actually do something.

mark


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> You are mixing Caribe with Spilos? Pics please! Are they a crazy shoal?


 im leaning hevaily towards it or geryis and caribes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

exactly... all these stories are about my piranha kicked my tiny ass convicts butt. Yall are talking about the bottom of the barrel of the cichlid world. They have 15 inch Jing Jang flowerhorn that are at least 4-5 inches thick in philly chinatown... thats the kind of cichlid im talking about







There are only about 5 piranha bigger then that in north america and piranhaking has had like everyone


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

maybe ppl will start to see the light soon bdking with your posts, since you own both types of fish.

mark


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im only keeping Brandtii, Flowerhorn, Exodons and exotic plecs from now on.







That combo provides me with plenty of entertainment.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I used to have a fh a bit back, was a wicked dink...and I loved him for being so mean







Now I have a 7" pure female midas that is very pissed off on a permanant basis


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oooh! another piranha vs. cichlid pissing match!









Keep it up, this is entertaining!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont really agree that cichlids can kick the sh*t outta a P.

it has *A LOT* to do with the type of P and cichlid. since we are comparing the meanest & badest cichlid to P...it might as well be a Rhom.

my Rhom is a mean mofo & at only 6". i really dont think he would tolerate some p*ssy ass cichlid (no offense, cause i love OSCARS) trying to ram into the side of him









i'll admit if never kept a fh or a red devil, but the way u gusy talk about them...i think i just might get one!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

When you least expect it...expect it!...i can see your Devil in Heaven!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you guys are still comparing oscars and what not which are total biotches... MY larger brandtii is a maniac, very disturbed in the head and very agressive (its scary walking past the tank at night), but the larger cichlids... especially that hybrids take it to a new level. Although we could only dream about this battle.. the rohm and flower match would be a good one... but the nuchal hump is to much of an advantage. The rohm would rush but his head would be deflected and he be turned side ways and nailed against the glass...it wouldnt be pretty for either fish in the end


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> exactly... all these stories are about my piranha kicked my tiny ass convicts butt. Yall are talking about the bottom of the barrel of the cichlid world. They have 15 inch Jing Jang flowerhorn that are at least 4-5 inches thick


 True. But if you took a same-size Rhom, Manuelli, or Piraya, the cichlid goes down.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

to bad there arent really any to match a 32 inch dovii


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> They are just waiting till they are in the mood for skewered Red Devil. Stupid Cichlid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










cichlid hater









eventually those Ps will be shaking in the corner crying for mommy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Asking the GF today Raf! See you in a bit










..make sure your girl knows ...don't want her to start


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We are all pretty pathetic engaging in this serious conversation about who would theoretically win







This is definately the never ending argument and its a real kick to think about it anyway


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Update: the Red Devil got his injured. I thin khe tried to do a lip lock and the Cariba gvae him a new nose. Welps hes back into his own tank recovering.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I've got 2 oscars around 7 inches that seem to be holding up pretty well against 3 7-8 inch cariba in a 55. its a very interesting setup to say the least!









I know, I know . . . its not a permanent setup, but its what i gotta work with till i move in a few weeks!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

poor devil... he needs a nuchal hump and that wouldnt happen


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> We are all pretty pathetic engaging in this serious conversation about who would theoretically win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL. Yea we all get suckered into it.

I always will for a couple posts just to let the originator of the thread know my opinion that there's no such thing as any cichlid v p winner everytime. Then I bow out and watch the fun.


----------

